# Anyone interested in a race tomorrow at PWB Raceway! GLS Series



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

No Bears game tomorrow so ill be bored outta my mind! Spur of the moment race if we have enough interest. Doors open at 11 and race at noon. Will run skinny tire, fat tire and hot rods all under championship race format . Post up if you wanna come race in Lowell IN.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I can make it :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be in Lowell at a train show with joann so I not be there. good luck guys.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ill be in Lowell at a train show with joann so I not be there. good luck guys.


Bah! Call her a cab lol. Call greg, jon n andrew, larry and whoever else u have numbers for that race with us. Tell them lets race! Lemme know


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Oooh! Oooh! Memememmeme!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like we have at least 5 so, its a RACE! Ill have lunch and drinks.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in, have a few things to do first but I will be there. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Had enough guys to race and more showed up a little later. Good day to get some time in at PWB raceway! We ran several fat tire races and had a blast. all but 1 race ran in championship mode, a little different, but still a lot of fun. Race results

Skinny
1 Mike 108 pts
2 Pat 95 pts
3 Al 87 pts
4 Joe 79 pts
5 Rick 65 pts

Fat tire rd 1 points problem
1 Al 48 pts (Won by a lesser Total time)
2 Mike 48 pts
3 Pat 27 pts
4 Joe 27 pts
5 Rick 12 pts
6 Jeremy 0 pts

Fat tire rd 2 points fixed
1 Pat 101 pts
2 Al 100 pts
3 Mike 98 pts
4 Joe 85 pts
5 Rick 72 pts
6 Jeremy 52 pts

Hot rods
1 Mike 108 pts
2 Al 103 pts
3 Rick 103 pts
4 Pat 78 pts
5 Joe 64 pts
6 Jeremy 52 pts

Fat tire rd 3- 3 min heat
1 Al 107 laps Dyno Al sets NTR for fastest lap/s
2 Mike 104 laps
3 Joe 102 laps
4 Rick 99 laps
5 Pat 96 laps
6 Jeremy 93 laps
7 Darrell 91 laps

Thanks to all that showed up. Good food and some quiet door to door intense racing!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Al, congrats on record


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Al, track records are falling all over the place. Good job to Pat for a win. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike for some good food and a good Fat tire car to use in the second race. Ed, Thanks


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty mike for letting me come by and run a race and ty 4 the chow. BEST CHOW SLOPPY JOES YUMMY.


----------

